# questions with home insemination



## eclispe1981 (Jan 22, 2013)

new to the forum and so glad to see people just like me.....me and my girlfriend are looking to start our family......i myself have a 15 year old son and have no plans of carrying another one.....my GF has no children but plans to have ours.... i have many questions.....we have a fresh donor who family to me....we already know when she is ovulating ...i have read on here about "sperm" liquidfying. We will be using fresh spearm that is placed in a dry sterile cup and then placed in a syringe......is there anything i am missing like do i immediatly take sperm out the cup to the syringe  or wait a little then put it in the syringe....and once semen is inside her should she have a orgasm outside as in no penetration.....any and all info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Valhalla (May 25, 2006)

Leave the sperm in the cup for approximately 20 minutes before sucking it up using the syringe. You don't need to have an orgasm its more of an old wives tale! Good luck girls


----------



## eclispe1981 (Jan 22, 2013)

well we have since figured she has a 28 day cycle and got the opk strips and have been activly inseminating every other day and twice on her fertile day and today is her ovulating day so we inseminated again and plan to after as well.....i know it sounds like a lot but we dont want to miss the chance of getting pregnant...and for the record those opk striops are a pain in the ass to read!!


----------



## single.mummy (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi, I know that they are expensive but have you tried the OPK kits that have the "smiley face" (clear blue I think). If they suit you they take out the guessing.
Good luck.


----------



## eclispe1981 (Jan 22, 2013)

well she has been feeling very tired lately , more than usual. also very crampy in the lower abdomin, vivid dreams(read somewhere that pregnancy causes that in some woman).....but those pee strips are a waste..they were working but now they just stopped working all together ..like no control line at all!!...if we dont get preganant this month i'm buying the smiley face ones next month.....cause the strips only gave us a thin dark line......i hope it works this cycle...my poor donor deserves a break.we have inseminated every other day for 2 weeks now and twice day before and day of ovulation!!!!!!!!


----------

